# Meriwether County Archery Only



## davidhelmly (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey guys, I had a very late and unexpected member to drop out of my lease yesterday due to personal reasons. I know it is very late to be looking but I have no choice. I need one member for a 975 ac. archery only lease. We have 12 members, approx 20 acs in food plots, bucks must have a gross score of 125" to be legal.  No gasoline vehicles past certain points, foot traffic or elec golf carts only, this is to keep the pressure on the deer to a minimum and it works. We are in our second year on this lease and took zero bucks last year, we have an abundance of bucks! We have supplemental fed with protein pellets for the last two years from Jan.- Aug. with the exception of turkey season, this year we fed between 10-12 TONS of protein. I am lucky in that I have wound up with a very like minded group of hunters who are interested in growing some good deer. I am also lucky to be bordered by approx 8000 acs. of private property that is managed even more so for big bucks than I am able to do. The dues are high, they are $2000 per year but if you are a serious bow hunter looking for somewhere to hunt good Ga deer with other bow hunters you may want to give this a look.

I will be down on Friday and Saturday for anyone that may be interested in seeing the land, if you would like to see it another day just let me know. If you aren't serious don't waste my time or yours but if you are interested let me know and I can email you a complete copy of our rules and a map of the lease. Give me a call, email me, or send me a PM.

Thanks,
David Helmly 
404-732-5159
david@trailwatcher.net

These are a few of the deer from this summer. I have several hundred pictures from this year and last.


----------



## davidhelmly (Aug 20, 2008)




----------



## WishboneW (Aug 21, 2008)

There are some pretty good pictures of the turkey population posted back in the spring in the photography section.

Camp has power no water.


----------



## livetohunt (Aug 21, 2008)

This is a great opportunity for someone.. This club is well run, surrounded by 8-10,000 acres of extreme trophy management, and close to Atlanta.


----------



## DoubleRR (Aug 21, 2008)

I am a member of this club and bowhunted the property last year and have done a fair amount of work on property too!....if you would have any questions for me let me know!!!...my regular email is Rreimer123@comcast.net....this place is only going to get better for bowhunting!!!!!

DoubleRR


----------



## DoubleRR (Aug 23, 2008)

*Still.....*

Still one opening!!!


----------



## davidhelmly (Aug 24, 2008)

Here are a few updated pics.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=231351


----------



## WishboneW (Aug 26, 2008)

We will be plowing and planting some of the 20+ food plots this week end weather allowing.


----------



## livetohunt (Aug 26, 2008)

All this rain will really help the foodplots get started....It should be a great year on Little Creek!!


----------



## bowhunterwill (Sep 1, 2008)

Bump.  Also a member of this club.   We have a house nearby now too if that is an incentive.


----------



## tuckdaddy (Oct 14, 2008)

Just curious as to if an opening was still available. I live in Meriwether and may be intrested . Send me a PM with the directions to club and a good day to meet if there are any openings. Thanks


----------



## ONEALDODGE (Dec 21, 2008)

*good year*

how's the year been?


----------



## proside (Dec 21, 2008)

*I wonder?*



ONEALDODGE said:


> how's the year been?



I have been watching but David has not posted anymore TC pics or updated any hnts that I have seen.


----------



## Chadx1981 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Lease*

You are a lucky man!


----------



## livetohunt (Dec 25, 2008)

The last I heard we have taken 2 does all year..Alot of big bucks seen, but none harvested. I do know some big bucks have been taken near our lease with rifles, and the buck David called paddle-horn was taken(I believe).He has still been getting mature bucks on his cameras, and I am sure he will post some after the holidays.


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 26, 2008)

I have worked on this lease clearing and plowing food plots,and it's top-notch.


----------

